
YC S19 Demo Day 2 - elmar
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/20/here-are-the-82-startups-that-launched-on-day-2-of-ycs-s19-demo-days/
======
atlasunshrugged
Business Score seems pretty interesting - I can only count the times I've
tried to figure out if a business is reputable or not, especially overseas
where I don't know where to look for reviews (or they might be in another
language anyways)

Wren also seems pretty cool as an employee perk, I notice almost every airline
I book with online lets me offset carbon emissions in some way but it would be
nice to have an integrated service that does it semi-automatically

Revercare also makes a lot of sense to me, my parents are still working and
doing well but I can imagine in a few years there are hard conversations to be
had and things I just wouldn't even know to ask about and do and it'd be good
to have a source of truth on everything surrounding that

------
atlasunshrugged
Can anyone comment on Rejuvenation Technologies? Of course we all want to live
longer and in popsci stuff I've heard about Telomeres but don't know about
real world efficacy and studies

[https://www.rejuvenationtech.com/](https://www.rejuvenationtech.com/)

~~~
ghego1
I was also fascinated by their pitch, so I would be really interested to know
if it actually works, and what are the potential health risks (e.g. increased
chance of cancer)

